# صوت الاناث يسبب الارهاق لدى الرجال !!



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

صوت الاناث يسبب الارهاق لدى الرجال !!







ذكرت دراسة علمية حديثة نشرت في لندن أن المخ يتعامل مع أصوات النساء في مكان محدد لترجمة الأصوات ، وأنه يتعامل مع الأصوات الذكرية في مكان آخر.

وأوضحت الدراسة أن المخ يتعامل مع الصوت الأنثوي بطريقة مختلفة عن تعامله مع الصوت الذكري، مما يفسر السر وراء الاستماع إلى الصوت الأنثوي بوضوح أكثر من الصوت الذكري.

وأظهرت الدراسة أيضا أن المخ يقوم بتشكيل الصورة حسب الصوت المسموع. وتقدم الدراسة تفسيرا مقنعا لانزعاج الرجال من كثرة حديث النساء والسبب لان المخ يبذل مجهودا أكثرعندما يتعامل مع الصوت الأنثوي. 

ووجد العلماء أن الصوت الأنثوي ينشط بمنطقه معينة في المخ تعرف بالمنطقة السمعية , أما الصوت الذكري فينشط في منطقة أخرى خلف المخ..

http://www.panet.co.il/online/articles/43/44/S-190843,43,44.html​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

معلومه غريبه يا فؤاد 

ميررسى على المعلومه 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

*معلومة جميلة يا فؤاد
محنا لازم نرهقم في كل حاجة 
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2009)

وأظهرت الدراسة أيضا أن المخ يقوم بتشكيل الصورة حسب الصوت المسموع. وتقدم الدراسة تفسيرا مقنعا لانزعاج الرجال من كثرة حديث النساء والسبب لان المخ يبذل مجهودا أكثرعندما يتعامل مع الصوت الأنثوي.

مش عايزين حتى تبذلوا مجهود فى السمع كمان ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا فؤاد


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه غريبه يا فؤاد
> 
> ميررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



غريبة بس حلوة عندما يُعرف السبب يبطل العجب :smile01
شكرا لمرورك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلومة جميلة يا فؤاد
> محنا لازم نرهقم في كل حاجة
> هههههههههههههههه​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
راح أكون عادل مش كل حاجة بس 99% :smile01
شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 أبريل 2009)

معلومة غريبة 
شكرا ليك


​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> وأظهرت الدراسة أيضا أن المخ يقوم بتشكيل الصورة حسب الصوت المسموع. وتقدم الدراسة تفسيرا مقنعا لانزعاج الرجال من كثرة حديث النساء والسبب لان المخ يبذل مجهودا أكثرعندما يتعامل مع الصوت الأنثوي.
> 
> مش عايزين حتى تبذلوا مجهود فى السمع كمان ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا فؤاد



هههههههههههههه وهو السمع وتشغيل المخ شوية هههههههههه
وراح عطيكي معلومة سرية
أغلب الشباب لما البنت بتحكي هم بيكونوا بعالم تاني :a4: هههههههههههه
بيشردوا مش بإيدهم غصب عنهم عشان يريحوا الدماغ ههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> معلومة غريبة
> شكرا ليك
> 
> 
> ​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل أخي بيشو سلام ونعمة​


----------



## doooody (6 أبريل 2009)

_شكررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الجميل 
_​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _شكررررررررررررررا علي الموضوع الجميل
> _​



أنا اللي بشكرك اختي doooody على مرورك الجميل
منورة الموضوع
الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> راح أكون عادل مش كل حاجة بس 99% :smile01
> شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​



*يا لهووووووي
دا انتا عادل قوووي خالص:sha:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> هههههههههههههه وهو السمع وتشغيل المخ شوية هههههههههه
> وراح عطيكي معلومة سرية
> أغلب الشباب لما البنت بتحكي هم بيكونوا بعالم تاني :a4: هههههههههههه
> بيشردوا مش بإيدهم غصب عنهم عشان يريحوا الدماغ ههههههههه
> شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​



ده عيب فيكوا عايزين تفضلوا مرياحين دماغكوا فى كل حاجه​:t30:​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا لهووووووي
> دا انتا عادل قوووي خالص:sha:​*



خلاص ولا تزعلي نشيل الـ 1% هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ده عيب فيكوا عايزين تفضلوا مرياحين دماغكوا فى كل حاجه​:t30:​



آه ومالو بلا تشغيل دماغ عايشين ومبسوطين :hlp:
بزمتك من مبسوط اللي يفكر ولا الي مريح دماغو هههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> آه ومالو بلا تشغيل دماغ عايشين ومبسوطين :hlp:
> بزمتك من مبسوط اللي يفكر ولا الي مريح دماغو هههههههههههه​



الى بيفكر طبعا ​


----------



## mero_engel (6 أبريل 2009)

*اهو يبقي نوع من العقاب ليه *
*ميرسي كتير علي المعلومات*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الى بيفكر طبعا ​



شوفي منظر الي بيفكر                  وشوفي الي مش بيفكر

       :11azy:                                          :a63:

       :t9:                                            :t19:

ld:                                             :ura1:

                                      :gy0000:

     :thnk0001:                                    :yahoo:​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهو يبقي نوع من العقاب ليه *
> *ميرسي كتير علي المعلومات*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ولا يهمك احنا كمان عارفين ناخد بتارنا ههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> شوفي منظر الي بيفكر                  وشوفي الي مش بيفكر
> 
> :11azy:                                          :a63:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
قصدك ان اللي بيفكر هيعجز بدري وهيبقي تعبان وشايل الهم
اهو افضل من الي مش بيشغل دماغة وضاربها طناش​*


----------



## girgis2 (7 أبريل 2009)

*وكمان الصوووت*
*يادي الوقعة*
*احنا هنلاقيها منين ولا منين بس*

*آآآه ربنا يرحمنا  :t11:*

*محدش يزعل مني أنا بهرج*
*ده مافيش أحلى من صوت الأطفال يليهم الأناث*

*بس لما ما يكونوش زنانين يعني :121155~191:  :36_11_13:*
*:12F616~137:*

*شكرااا أخي فؤاد على المعلومة*

*وربنا يباركك*


----------



## anosh (7 أبريل 2009)

*معلومه غريبه و جديده 
بس كل زوجه عرفت دلوقتى ليه زوجها مش بيحب يتكلم معاها كتير و لا حتى يسمع صوتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المعلومه ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

ووجد العلماء أن الصوت الأنثوي ينشط بمنطقه معينة في المخ تعرف بالمنطقة السمعية , أما الصوت الذكري فينشط في منطقة أخرى خلف المخ..


فؤاد
شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههه
> قصدك ان اللي بيفكر هيعجز بدري وهيبقي تعبان وشايل الهم
> اهو افضل من الي مش بيشغل دماغة وضاربها طناش​*



خلاص فكروا انتوا وسيبونا نرتاح ههههههههههههه :smile02​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *وكمان الصوووت*
> *يادي الوقعة*
> *احنا هنلاقيها منين ولا منين بس*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه ياعمي بدون فضايح طلع العيب فينا :t19:
لما بيحكوا البنات بيشتغل دماغنا بشان هيك بنحس بالتعب ههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *معلومه غريبه و جديده
> بس كل زوجه عرفت دلوقتى ليه زوجها مش بيحب يتكلم معاها كتير و لا حتى يسمع صوتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على المعلومه ربنا يعوضك *​



هههههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني عليكي هو ده المطلوب، انكوا تفهموا الوضع :smile01ههههههههههههههه
بنشرد مش عشان بنكره الستات بس بنتعب بسرعة  :a4:
شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (7 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ووجد العلماء أن الصوت الأنثوي ينشط بمنطقه معينة في المخ تعرف بالمنطقة السمعية , أما الصوت الذكري فينشط في منطقة أخرى خلف المخ..
> 
> 
> فؤاد
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا عزيزي كليمو لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك المستمر الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2009)

معلومة جديدة جدا ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## fouad78 (9 أبريل 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> معلومة جديدة جدا ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> 
> ​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## SALVATION (9 أبريل 2009)

_مش كل الاصوات يا فؤاد_

_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## fouad78 (9 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مش كل الاصوات يا فؤاد_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



باينك عليك واقع وقعة سودة هههههههههههههه
ولا يهمك كلها شهر أو اتنين بعد الزواج وتنضم للمجموعة :hlp:
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل سلام ونعمة​


----------

